# Cree XP-C?



## Cole07 (May 22, 2010)

Recently picked up a two-pack of Costco "Tactical High-Intensity LED" lights rated at 160 lumens based on ANSI/NEMA FL-1 standard on the package. It says it has a Cree XP-C in it and I have never even heard of one of these before. Does anybody care to explain how it compares to the XR-E, XP-E, and XP-G? I haven't found any information on it on this forum.


----------



## Curt R (May 22, 2010)

The XP-C is a lower power output version of the XP family of LEDs that uses a smaller die than the XP-G. 
It is also the least expensive of the family. Maximum drive current is about .5 to .75 Amps, The XP-E 
drive is up to one Amp and the XP-G is 1.5 Amps as rated by Cree.

The XP-C can be had in colors also.

Curt


----------



## znomit (May 22, 2010)

http://www.cutter.com.au/prodimages/xpdiecompare.jpg


----------



## Cole07 (May 23, 2010)

Why don't we see this LED in any other higher end lights like Fenix or iTP or 4sevens? Is it not as efficient as the XP-E and XP-G?


----------



## Curt R (May 23, 2010)

"High End" light manufacturers would not think of using the XP-C. 

The Cosco brand is a super cheep light made in China. The out the door cost of that light is less than 
$4.00 shipped in a display package ready for the retail shelf. We can get them branded with any name 
and packaging ready for sale at $48.00 per dozen. 

We at Peak pay over $5.00 for hand picked high performance XP-G R5 LEDs, more than the cost of 
their complete light. If you get more than 20 hours of real usage from that light , consider yourself 
lucky. The first thing to break will be the battery housing assembly if the light you have uses three 
AAA batteries. The LED is typically housed in a plastic carrier that does not allow for any heat transfer, 
the LED will fry itself to death. 

And that so called XP-C may be a Chinese copy of a real Cree LED. Several flashlight manufacturers 
over there will buy 20 to 50 thousand real Cree, Seoul, Luxeon LEDs and produce 500 thousand lights 
for the world market. I guess they keep them in a dark room. That way they can say that they are 
using C-S-L LEDs because they have an invoice from C-S-L that they can show. That info is from people 
that I know that are in the marketing of C-S-L LEDs.

Sorry to sound so brutal, I just hate to see people spend hard earned money on junk.

Curt


----------



## Cole07 (May 23, 2010)

Well these lights are going to be used as cheap lights for power outages and to lend to someone if they need to borrow it for something so I don'y have to worry if they get lost or destroyed. They are an o.k. value for the brightness. I would definetely not rely on these in a bad situation. I am just wondering why we don't see the XP-C in any other lights...


----------



## TheTest (May 23, 2010)

With regards to efficiency, Cree website states that in cool white @ 350mA, the highest binned XP-C parts will produce a minimum of 100 lumens, in the Q4 bin.
They are currently only available to order in Q2 bin. A quick check at cutter, they have at best P4 binned emitters atm.
Compare this to the XP-G, which is readily available in the R5 flux bin (over 139 lumens at 350mA), and will produce probably twice as many useable lumens at the max drive level of the XP-C, and can be driven even harder when needed.
Given the smallpackage and die size, the loss of efficiency and limited drive levels are understandable, its not a bad package, but the cost of high performance LEDs is not the biggest factor for companies who are aiming for the "high end".
As Curt pointed out, he pays good money for the most efficient LED on the market, but its a small outlay compared to the R and D, machining/material costs and all the other things that make his lights as good as they are, so why compromise?
The XP-C has its uses as a low cost/compact static solution, especially for coloured applications, but when its going to be eating your batteries i'd rather spend an extra dollar or two on a more efficient solution.

_Edit - tell those brass peaks to stop staring at me i want one lol_


----------



## bshanahan14rulz (May 25, 2010)

xp-c has its advantages in a small flashlight. Most of us are interested in other things, though. it has a nice small die, but it can't be driven as hard. Cheaper, too :twothumbs I've seen a few new lights with the xp-c, almost pen-style, at the world of wall.


----------



## Bandgap (May 26, 2010)

XP-C is a legitimate part. 

It is horses for courses

With the same optics, a smaller die gives a tighter beam. 

Steve


----------

